# Kaspersky Update Size



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

I have Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 and I check for updates every few hours and the typical update size is a few hundred kb's. This seems rather large to me. I was just curious as to why the update files were so large and if other anti virus programs gave such large update sizes. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think the AVG files are probably that size. I only check once a day, and I have a 15mbit link, so the size isn't much of an issue. :smile:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

johnwill said:


> ...I have a 15mbit link, so the size isn't much of an issue. :smile:


Show off. :grin:

Kaspersky constantly refines present definitions as well as create new ones to maximize proper detection. It also depends on if you're downloading the Standard or Extended database definitions - Extended tends to include other malware, jokers, and some questionable programs.


----------

